# Overall Length Of 26rs



## Markh1 (Sep 11, 2005)

Need a little help from my fellow 26RS owners.

I am bringing the Outback home from the ranch Friday. Yesterday, I rented a storage unit near the house that is only 28 foot deep, so I'm cutting it a little close. Height-wise, I'm good at 13 foot.

I checked specs provided by Outback and all specs say that a 26RS is 26.5 foot overall length.

However, in looking at the specs for every other Outback model, the overall length is usually a foot or two or three longer than the "marketing" or model number. I don't want to find out that Outback made a typo the hard way.

Has anyone ever measured the overall length of their 26RS? Obviously, I can't measure mine as it is 300 miles west of here.

As always, really appreciate all the good info.









Thanks.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I don't have access to our at the moment but I remember measuring just the box and I thought it was close to 26' (I could be wrong but that number is sticking in my mind) add about 3' for tongue and 1.5' for bumper and spare.

Bill.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I always thought Keystone's specified lengths were tongue to bumper. We'll find out!

Randy


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Ok, I called the father in law and he measured it for me just the box and it was 22' 8". Hope that helps.

Bill.


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

I believe 27' 5'' is the correct length tongue to bumper. Mine fits in my 30' spot with room to spare.



Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> I always thought Keystone's specified lengths were tongue to bumper. We'll find out!
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]72368[/snapback]​


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

You're right on SoCalOutback
Mine is 27' 5" from spare tire to front of tongue

Don


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

I can measure ours tonight and report back. Do you want the distance from the back edge of the spare tire to the tip of the tongue? So to speak.







In other words the "max" distance from end to end?


----------



## Markh1 (Sep 11, 2005)

Herbicidal said:


> I can measure ours tonight and report back. Do you want the distance from the back edge of the spare tire to the tip of the tongue? So to speak.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, tip to tip please.

Thank you all so much for going to so much trouble to help me out. I really appreciate it.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Markh1
You should about 7" to spare

Don


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Markh1,

Just a suggestion, you can take the spare tire off the back and pick up about 12" more. sunny No trouble to remove, just pull the pin and leave the bracket on the bumper. Hope you can work out enough room.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Markh1 said:


> Herbicidal said:
> 
> 
> > I can measure ours tonight and report back.Â Do you want the distance from the back edge of the spare tire to the tip of the tongue?Â So to speak.
> ...


No problem here! The Outback sits 8' away from the side of our garage.







With my 5 year olds help, I came up with 27' 5". How about that?!







We match what SoCalOutback and Hootbob came up with.


----------



## Markh1 (Sep 11, 2005)

Again, thank you all very much for the help. Sounds like the trailer is 27.5 foot long. If not, I'll take off the spare (great tip).

Thanks again.

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

HootBob said:


> Markh1
> You should about 7" to spare
> 
> Don
> [snapback]72382[/snapback]​


a whole 7" eh? That will sure be fun when you have to back into the spot by yourself.


----------

